

Tech Companies’ Secret Weapon: Animal Logos - peterkchen
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/07/30/tech-companies-secret-weapon-animal-logos/

======
amac
I'm in this club with Octopus, though my app won't exactly find you a date.
(but will hopefully help you sell stuff)

